# What is the best temperature ?



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

I believe most folks keep their tanks between 75-80 degrees F. It mostly depends on what fish you want in there... I keep my tank at 78.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

It is definitely more important to keep your fish at their proper temperature I feel. Plants, and really fish for that matter, will all acclimate to whatever tropical temp you provide. It is just always safer to base the temp off your fish. Some tanks go as low as 72, but only certain fish prefer that. I got 7 tanks and only one is at 74. The rest are all at 78-80. My pressurized CO2, planted tank with T-5 HO runs at 79


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

84 =]


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Hotter in the summer and cooler in the winter. Tank at home is a bit more stable at 76-78. Tanks at the shop with more drastic changes in room temperature throughout the year it's more like 73-80. I can heat the shop tanks warmer but don't see the benefit of a higher electric bill. July and August at the shop I'm lucky to keep it below 80 when it's in the low 90's at 7am in building.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Tank Temp for Plants*

_Hello edle. Most tropical aquatic plants will do well in a fairly wide range of tank temps. If you have your heaters set somewhere in the middle of the 64 to 82 degree range, your plants will be fine._

_I keep my tanks between 74 and 76 degrees, but that's more for my fish, but the plants haven't complained._

_B _


----------



## edle (May 18, 2011)

Hi to everyone here and thanks for the reply.
I'm new to the site and I'm planning to get into aquascaping. I like the calming effect that I felt when I watching the aquascape. It is very relaxing. I'm planning to get a 24 x 12 x 14iin. tank, get some nice rocks and substrate. My pal will supply me with all the plants.  The filter with be a Fluval 404. I would like to know if I can skip the tank heater. I think they are ugly and too man made. I wonder if those water plant can survive and growing in 68 degree F. Does it grow slower in cooler temperature. Also what kind of very small fishes can I use in the temperature.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

It depends on the tank really. Most plants are happy enough at regular aquarium temperatures. 

I've found some plants like lower temps around 68-70F, while swords will melt at this temperature. few seem to do very well much over 82F IME though.


----------



## edle (May 18, 2011)

Is the low temperature(20 to 22 degree C) good for my aqua plant which consists of mostly Ground Cover like Pellia-fern moss, Christmas moss ? 20 to 22 degree C


----------

